# Google Bike Maps



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Just heard it on the news.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hq=http...source=en-ha-na-us-ct-bd&utm_term=google bike

Sounds like a great thing. Does it work?

fc


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Tried it for some regular routes and it still could use some work, but not bad overall. The only thing is that its for point A to B, not if you want to go out and do a loop.

For my commute home, it gave me a route that included a lot of paths, but it did put me onto a busy street with little shoulder for the last half mile for its first option. The second choice it game was much better. Unfortunately it missed a shortcut behind the high school football field, but I don't know how you would program something like that if it isn't on any maps to begin with.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet it's about time.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I just played with it. I dialed in one of my fav ride routes. It puts me on a 65MPH highway, then on a narrow two lane road that is plain dangerous for bikes. No go. It's just as lame as the Google maps for motorists. The problem in they look at point A to B, pick the shortest route, but have no clue of the type of roadways.


----------



## alamere (Jun 23, 2008)

Of course, one has to check it out for OLH! For ascending, it says it will take 48 minutes. For descending, 29 minutes. So it is good that it knows about elevation, but the hard work, free food, and consequent lack of exercise must be affecting google's software folks ability to project the time 

A more serious problem is that it doesn't seem to distinguish between dirt and paved roads - it had no problems with a route on Montebello all the way from Stevens Canyon to Page Mil or on the dirt hiking trails in Rancho San Antonio.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

alamere said:


> A more serious problem is that it doesn't seem to distinguish between dirt and paved roads - it had no problems with a route on Montebello all the way from Stevens Canyon to Page Mil or on the dirt hiking trails in Rancho San Antonio.


Sounds more like a problem of bike choice... :thumbsup: 

I am glad that Google is doing this. Of course there will be bugs, but they should get most of them out over time.


----------



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

I was at the launch at the National Bike Summit a couple days ago. The product managers are really behind it and want to make it work. We will be able to submit corrections to their data that will show up after review. 

Its nice to see that they heard our request and are trying to make it happen. 

-James


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

You know, the OP messed up (probably a trainee...).

This thread doesn't really belong here - maybe some place like General would be more approp.


----------

